# 3 Week Hyperdrol Log! Courtesy of Twisted Iron Supplements



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Starting this log as a way of thanking @TwistedIron for graciously sending me a free tub of hyperdrol to test. I will track all workouts and be honest about all aspects of the product. Including any negative sides etc suffered. First capsule down the hatch, will take another before training back and bi's tonight, and another before bed. Running this at 30mg per day.


----------



## TwistedIron (Oct 9, 2013)

Great stuff be interesting to read this thanks bud! Will keep watch of this one


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

TwistedIron said:


> Great stuff be interesting to read this thanks bud! Will keep watch of this one


No problem, thanks again guys! First thoughts are packaging looks great, like the clear bottle, product looks good and logo is very classy.



:thumb:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Just knocked up a protein pancake using @GoNutrition vanilla ice cream whey. Added my own ice cream, blueberries and some home made blueberry sauce, it was fantastic!



Will be training back and biceps tonight so will post the routine in here.


----------



## GoNutrition (Mar 23, 2013)

onthebuild said:


> Just knocked up a protein pancake using @GoNutrition vanilla ice cream whey. Added my own ice cream, blueberries and some home made blueberry sauce, it was fantastic!
> 
> View attachment 140648
> 
> ...


Looks awesome. Whats the recipe?


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Be good to see how you get on with it mate, gonna be running SD along side test n tren come the new year, so will be interested in the results, good luck bro


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

GoNutrition said:


> Looks awesome. Do you have the recipe?


Of course mate!

1/4 cup plain flour

3 scoops vanilla ice cream whey (used 80% concentrate, but I'm sure any will do)

1 egg

1/3 pint of milk.

Mix it all together and cook on a medium heat. I use coconut oil in the pan, and get it nice and hot before putting the batter in.

To make the sauce simply blend a small amount of boiling water with sugar and fresh blueberries for 20 seconds and then boil in a pan for a few minutes.

Pour over the pancake, add more fresh blueberries and ice cream and enjoy!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Biceps and back done! Working sets were

DB Hammer curls 25kg

EZbar curls 35kg

Strict DB Concentration curls 7.5kg

First time trying deadlift, went up to 140kg, felt light tbh but didn't wanna go heavier until practiced form.

Bent over row 120kg

Cable row 90kg


----------

